# need to knw roles n responsibilities of a server tech support agent



## rajes (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone out there 

can you anyone help me out with the *roles and responsibility of a server tech support agent*. 
what are his/her daily tasks .
i would truly appreciate this help from you all .


Thanks


----------



## rajes (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone out thr can help me out in this please ...


----------



## Beno13 (Apr 29, 2010)

A server technician would be involved in keeping the server up and running, updating the firm ware and keeping all people that need to be connected to the server, connected to the server. They would also need to be quick minded in case the server went down and would have to have an advanced knowledge of all the technical parts of a server and client machines.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This should be helpful. You might want to check out dice.com for Job Titles and responsibilities.


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

too much to do as a server tech.
- checking logs
- preparing for patches updates
- installations
- reboots
- monitoring
- testing

best thing learn vmware inside and out and be prepared to do alot of testing.


----------

